# COVID and moving to New Zealand



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

This was written in 30 April 2021.

Everyone probably realize this already, but if you're 

a non-New Zealand citizen (don't hold a New Zealand passport)
living outside New Zealand
trying to move to New Zealand
It's almost impossible till at least 2022. Whether you're 

a student who previously studied in New Zealand, left and wanting to return
a millionaire trying to arrive on a business and investor visa
or a medical doctor trying to arrive on a Skilled Migrant visa
The current wait list is "Managed Isolation" is 4 months.

I have a niece who works as a mechanical engineer at the aerospace firm. I contacted many recruiting firms in New Zealand, saying she be staying with me, I'd be sponsoring her. The were impressed with her stellar skills and advanced degree, however there was no chance till 2022.

Even for New Zealand citizens, it's difficult to return, with some taking up to a year to finally being allowed in (these are extreme cases).

*Stuff News*: 'They shouldn't treat us like we don't belong' - NZ residents stuck in India plead for help

Exacerbating the problem is New Zealand has depended on isolation, not vaccines, to keep COVID out of the country.

*Newsroom news*: The race to vaccinate New Zealand in 36 weeks


----------

